# Abandoned and decaying vehicles



## lazyurbexer (Jul 19, 2011)

What happened to the thread 'Abandoned and decaying vehicles' / part 2?


----------



## krela (Jul 19, 2011)

This will tell you: [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=194114#post194114[/ame]


----------



## lazyurbexer (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, that's fair enough. 

On that topic, I wonder how many vandalised / burned buildings wouldn't have been so if it wasn't for the internet?


----------



## krela (Jul 19, 2011)

That topic has already been done to death, multiple times.

What is possible to say for sure is that derelict buildings have been being vandalised and burnt for a lot longer than the internet has existed.


----------



## mookster (Jul 19, 2011)

chris.peacock said:


> Yeah, that's fair enough.
> 
> On that topic, I wonder how many vandalised / burned buildings wouldn't have been so if it wasn't for the internet?



Or Most Haunted.....*cough* Denbigh *cough*


----------



## krela (Jul 19, 2011)

mookster said:


> Or Most Haunted.....*cough* Denbigh *cough*



Maybe ghosts have matches too.


----------



## Lolpeacock (Jul 20, 2011)

Everyone knows Spirits burn.


----------

